# Scholarship for attending AFI - international student



## ilaydabayram

Hi guys, I just got accepted to the AFI conservatory for a master's in Production Design. However, I cannot attend without finding a scholarship, since I was too late for applying and therefore did not end up receiving a lot from AFI. I am an international student and not a US citizen. I was wondering if there are any scholarship programs you know of that I can apply to. Thank you in advance!


----------

